# Question For Rick Tew



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Tew, I have a question I was hoping you could answer for me about your Ninjitsu program.

 I was reading your biography and I was pretty impressed. You claim however to be self taught in your training area in your back yard.

 As I already have a good-sized backyard, I was wondering what I could get from training with you, that my backyard does not provide me?


----------



## Shogun (Mar 1, 2005)

HAHaaHaaaHa!
If I was drinking something, I would have spit it out. I'm terribly sorry if that was supposed to be serious, however....


----------



## Bester (Mar 1, 2005)

He never answered me as to what belt level you have to be before you learn how to turn invisible.  I was heart broken.  Really.  I have my smoke bombs all ready too.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 2, 2005)

Technopunk,
I think the humor of what you wrote is only fully understood when you read the original by Tew himself. Many of those coming into the forums now have not. So here it is for the newcomers.



> When I was a kid first starting out in the Martial Arts, I didn't have easy access to a school or dojo. So, I created one out of my backyard. I designed a complete training center from what materials and nature I had available.
> 
> I wrapped carpet around the plum tree to make my own Wing Chun Dummy. I had every kind of bag hanging from different branches filled with beans or sand. I had the small racquet sized speed ball and the diamond shaped target pad for specialized striking and punching. I had numerous knife and star target boards. There were ropes going high up into the largest tree in the yard which had markers for areas you needed to reach when training. There were balance beams, weights, jumping areas for crash landing and back flip stations. I put anything I could fit in our tiny backyard of about 2000 square feet. I even had an obstacle course that was set up for ultimate training and offered a challenge to friends and partners.
> 
> ...



And why did you post this here, instead of adding onto the new thread in the Horror Stories section? We went to all that trouble to split off his post and the responses to it in the Home Study thread and move it to the other section. It seems a waste to not post the questions to him in that thread.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 2, 2005)

I am pretty new, so I guess I don't really get it.  Why does this guy get so much crap?  Does he claim to teach ninjutsu even though he is self taught or something?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2005)

Basically.

The short version:
Mr. Tew thumbs his nose at traditional training while using a traditional title.
He teaches by video.
He holds no rank in any legitimate ninjutsu style yet calls his 'art' ninjItsu (note the incorrect spelling) as a marketing gimmick.
His training was under several recognized frauds
He is self taught by playing movie ninja in his back yard.
His staff refuses to give clear answers to legitimate questions.
He spams message boards.

A fuller understanding can be found by reading the threads in the Horror Story forum.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks.  I guess that is pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 2, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Technopunk,
> why did you post this here, instead of adding onto the new thread in the Horror Stories section? We went to all that trouble to split off his post and the responses to it in the Home Study thread and move it to the other section. It seems a waste to not post the questions to him in that thread.


  It had to be done.  I need to know.  Am I wasting time in the Bujinkan, when I have a substantial backyard?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> It had to be done. I need to know. Am I wasting time in the Bujinkan, when I have a substantial backyard?


 :lol::rofl:

 I heard the outdoors is an education in itself, but this is ridiculous .... :ninja:


----------



## Tengu6 (Mar 2, 2005)

Techno, that was truly genious, you have great wit! But seriously, my backyard is far superior than yours as I have ninjas that hide all over and will attack at will. 

Mark Bush


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 2, 2005)

Tengu6 said:
			
		

> Techno, that was truly genious, you have great wit! But seriously, my backyard is far superior than yours as I have ninjas that hide all over and will attack at will.
> 
> Mark Bush


Yes you do. When is the next seminar, so we can come see the new Dojo?  The Pics on Ninja club looked great, BTW.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 2, 2005)

I self-taught my own karate in a cat-box. Therefore, very small, tight motions, focused on economy. Oh yeah...and kicking and in opponents face (occasional clumps caught between toes).

D.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 2, 2005)

The way I see it Rick Tew sucks up to impressionable twelve-year-olds in the same way a teenager who has just been caught with ten pounds of cocaine at the Bangkok customs sucks up to the native police force, when he's not busy shooting videos of himself being the opposite of a martial arts instructor that is.

Yes, I know, it's very immature and childish of me to say something like that. But someone has to do it. Someone who isn't Bester for a change.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow first i heard of this  Can some one link me to this?
Both the Backyard self taught and also the whole "Invisable" talk

" I self-taught my own karate in a cat-box. Therefore, very small, tight motions, focused on economy. Oh yeah...and kicking and in opponents face (occasional clumps caught between toes). "

Thats funny


----------



## Bester (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr. Tews extensive back-yard power rangering can be found at http://www.totalwarrior.com/CMS/CMS_-_SUMMARY/Summary/summary.html



> When I was a kid first starting out in the Martial Arts, I didn't have easy access to a school or dojo. So, I created one out of my backyard. I designed a complete training center from what materials and nature I had available. I wrapped carpet around the plum tree to make my own Wing Chun Dummy. I had every kind of bag hanging from different branches filled with beans or sand. I had the small racquet sized speed ball and the diamond shaped target pad for specialized striking and punching. I had numerous knife and star target boards. There were ropes going high up into the largest tree in the yard which had markers for areas you needed to reach when training. There were balance beams, weights, jumping areas for crash landing and back flip stations. I put anything I could fit in our tiny backyard of about 2000 square feet. I even had an obstacle course that was set up for ultimate training and offered a challenge to friends and partners.
> 
> This backyard creation is what developed my skills as a martial artist. This is also what CMS is all about - being in my backyard. Of course it grew from 2000 square feet to over 10 acres - but the point is the same. I want you to follow in my footsteps and this is why I have created a program based on my training. CMS is not just a camp for learning the marital arts. It is a place to recapture that attitude you had as a youth; one of adventure, challenge, and dreams. Playing in my backyard.
> 
> ...



This was also refered to at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19191&highlight=backyard


----------



## Bester (Mar 2, 2005)

As to the "Invisible" stuff, that is based on his own statement here, where he SPAMMED this board.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22104



			
				Movie Ninja Man said:
			
		

> What we offer is what you see in the movies. What you read about in books on the Ninja.



Movie Ninjas.  That is smoke bombs, wire work and super powers.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow Tew even a web programmer:
http://www.efuse.com/tutor/

I feel kinda stupied becouse these posts where like this month and i missed them

The backyard thing is pretty funny, and the comment about the Ninjas you seen on TV, isnt a very good statment, but most of the replys to him where pretty honarable

Is there even any proof that this even is the real Rick Tew?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2005)

The address on the account is his.  The IP address traces back to his area as well.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 3, 2005)

I figured you woudl have checked it so im not surprised 

Anywho i was giving him a slight benifit of the doubt but now that i read he self-taught himself in his own back yard, its hard to counter that one


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lol::rofl:
> 
> I heard the outdoors is an education in itself, but this is ridiculous .... :ninja:


 
 That just reminded me of the John Candy movie "The Great Outdoors" ....._"make the bad man stop..."_


----------



## Elizium (Mar 5, 2005)

Tengu6 said:
			
		

> my backyard is far superior than yours as I have ninjas that hide all over and will attack at will.
> 
> Mark Bush


 Mark, why would your ninjers want to attack me just for the sake of my first name being Will?  I find this deeply disrespectful and I will now have to hide under a rock...

 Oh wait... The rock in in the backyard where Marks ninjers are.  Damn you *shakes fist in the style of a 1910 film bad guy*


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

will a swing set and a slide get in the way of my ninja training?


----------



## makimaki (Dec 27, 2007)

_



my backyard is far superior than yours as I have ninjas that hide all over and will attack at will. 

Mark Bush

Click to expand...

_
_Mark has little midget ninjas, that attack from everywhere. Im scarred for life. I see ninjas in my sleep. _
_                                        Tom Kincaid_


----------

